# Mo Williams = SG in PG body?



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Just from what i've seen....he doesnt seem like much of a true PG more like a homeless man's Iverson...thoughts?


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

tell us something we didnt know last year


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:laugh: well with all the injuries last year it was ok for him to shoot more. Now with everyone healthy and the youngsters running he needs to stop shooting 20 shots a game. 

He's got Mason and Yi running the floor, he can toss it up anywhere near the rim and pick up an assist.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> :laugh: well with all the injuries last year it was ok for him to shoot more. Now with everyone healthy and the youngsters running he needs to stop shooting 20 shots a game.
> 
> He's got Mason and Yi running the floor, he can toss it up anywhere near the rim and pick up an assist.


Ah, he didn't do that much in the start of last year when everyone was healthy. Which is why a lot of fans really wanted to see what Bell could do as pg. Stott's offense was centered around Redd and Williams taking a ton of shots, period, and that didn't change when Redd went out. There was a glimmer of a change after Larry K took over. Larry's got to be very unhappy with Mo right now.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I really dont think Mo wants to be there to be honest with you. Hes not better than TJ Ford as a PG and I remember so many Bucks fans saying otherwise. Larry needs to get in his face some


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The Bucks have some nice players in place and are creating some depth. I think they would be well served to have a good young point guard in the wings to take over as starter in 2 years. I don't think that Mo is the guy to get them deep in the playoffs.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

your PG should have high bball IQ, last game there were several instances where the rookie Yi had to tell Mo where he should be during the offense. Of course at the end of the Bobcats game, going for a layup when you're down by 3 pretty much told me his low bball IQ.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Too bad his contract makes him near unmovable.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Chan said:


> Too bad his contract makes him near unmovable.


Oh, I don't know. I bet Pat Riley would still take him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heck yes we would! It'd have to be a 3 way with a team under the cap, because Mo's BYC, but...

Heat trade:
Jason Williams (expiring)
2010 (top 3 protected) 1st round pick

Heat receive:
Mo Williams

Bucks trade:
Mo Williams
Jake Voskuhl (expiring)

Bucks receive:
Jason Williams
2010 (top 3 protected) 1st round draft pick 

Bobcats trade:
Nothing

Bobcats receive:
Jake Voshkuhl

Miami wouldn't be turned off by his contract that much IMO.


----------

